# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  تبدیل sql 2008 به sql 2005

## ahmad_hamdi

باسلام خدمت دوستان , چطوری میشه نسخه 2008 و به 2005 تبدیل کرد؟ یه روش generate scripte و امتحان کردم ولی نمیدونم چجوری کوئری نهایی و تغییر بدم که خطا نده و بانک و تولید کنه

روش دیگه ای هم هست؟
با تشکر

----------


## mannai29

سلام.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%87-sql-2000

----------


## Galawij

سلام،
لازم نیست Query رو تغییر بدید بعد از  Generate Scripte. فقط در موقعه تولید Query بانکتون رول ها و اسکیما ها  رو در فرآیند تولید Query نیارید تا با خطا مواجه نشید.

----------


## ahmad_hamdi

ممنون دوست عزیز میشه مارحل کار و یک بار بهم توضیح بدین که کجا باید برم وچی کار باید بکنم
ممنون

----------


## ahmad_hamdi

دوستان من هنوز نفهمیدم چی کار کنم با generate script مشکلم حل نشد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما یک دیتابیس در 2005 بسازید. بعد با استفاده از Import/Export تمامی ساختار و داده ها رو از 2008 به 2005 منتقل کنید.

----------


## ahmad_hamdi

ممنون دوست عزیز
فقط مشکل اینه که import , export من کار نمیکنه اس کیو ال نسخه 2008 و کامل نصب کردم ولی پیغام زیر رو میده

----------

